
Freelancer hourly rates – a crowdsourced spreadsheet - metakermit
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/153HRp3cKx2wMWckCOGGJIttLDX2Z6K5uZpWRTphoEn0/viewform
======
metakermit
It's hard to know what you can/should charge as a freelancer based on your
experience, your or your client's location etc. and it's kind of tricky asking
other people in person how much they charge, so I thought making an anonymous
crowd-sourced spreadsheet where everyone can enter data would be a nice way to
help people make better decisions. So, let's gather the data :)

Inspired by the salaries post that made it to the front page earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11331223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11331223)

